# Bath Time For Tigeon



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Suz sent me a series of pictures the other day of Tigeon bathing and I turned them into another "mini-movie" kinda of the events

The file is quite large actually so just give it time to download from within the post itself. It might not show right away but it will eventually and for those who have high speed connections. 

Tigeon is one cute and sweet pigeon!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now THERE is a pij who enjoys a bath!! That crest on his head is a riot!

THANKS for sharing and posting, Suz and Brad!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, first off - you are so smart! That was great.

Suz, your Tigeon is so cute. I loved the second shot particularly when he had a big piece of your hand in his mouth and the feather on top of his head!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Thank you so much Brad! Tigeon was too funny with that "hat" I could not resist to take a shot while playing "spider creatures". He is a fighter  He LOVES to go in the bath first and splash water everywhere... then the doves follow !  

Suz.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Tigeon is so cute ^_^


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful series of photos! Thank you Suz, Brad, and Tigeon!

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Suz, Tigeon is really beautiful. I love bath time pictures. 

Brad, you did a great job again with the pictures. Someday I'll learn how to do that with pictures .


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's just to adorable  Tigeon's very photogenic, I can't wait to see what he's up to next. Great job on the presentation Brad


----------



## jacobsshygrl (May 3, 2006)

The stray feather on the top of his head was absolutely priceless. lol.


----------

